# Meklē produktu? >  PROJEKTORA LAMPA

## aivars

Vai kads ludzu nevaretu pateikt ar ko var aistat so lampu nsh185soa ush10 hl8183 jo si lampa maksa ap 300ls projektors ir soni data projektor kad vinu iesledz mirgo dzeltena lampina lamp kover

----------


## Delfins

50W LED ?

----------


## aivars

kur tadu dabut un cik tas brinums maksa

----------


## Delfins

vel janoperk driaveris, es tik nezinu vai vares ielikt ieksa.
bet domaju ir verts kaut ko izdomat ar LED, kuri kalpos  >100.000h ja ir laba dzesešana.
ta teikt - labak sapikot 200Ls un izmantot visu laiku, neka katru gadu pikjot.

cita lieta, ja pats neko nemaki un izdomat... japerk bus vien standarta

----------


## aivars

bus jau kautkas jadoma elfa varetu but tie ledi?

----------


## Delfins

jaudie LED tikai no kiinas.. diemzel.

dealextreme, kajau teicu - bezmaksas piegade. (panjem vienu 50W un štuko dzesēšanu  :: )

----------


## aivars

a latvija vinus nevar dabut  negribas no kinas sutit man ar anglu valodu pasvaki.

----------


## Delfins

nu ja man projektora tests izgāzīsies, tad varēšu pārdot  ::

----------


## aivars

ja kas dod ziņu

----------


## gintars

lamp cover - jāatskrūvē lampas vāks un jāpieskrūvē no jauna. zem vāka ir mikroslēdzis, kas bloķē projektora vadības plati. šis indikators nenozīmē, ka nepieciešams mainīt lampu. modeļiem sony cx un sony cs mikroslēdzis mēdz bojāties.

----------


## aivars

paldies par padomu bus japamegina

----------

